# Router Bit for T-track



## wingspar (Dec 14, 2018)

I’m considering building a drill press table for my drill press as I just don’t like any tables I see online and I see a lot of nice home made drill press tables using t-track for the fence to slide on. Most channels for t-track are made with dado blades on a table saw, but I don’t really want to spend that kind of money for a dado blade set for a most likely one time use. I see people talk about cutting the channels with a router bit. I know very little about router bits. Dimensions would be 3/8" deep by 3/4" wide with straight walls. What kind of router bit would I use for this?


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Gary - I used the standard 3/4" top bearing pattern bit in a hand-held router.


----------



## wingspar (Dec 14, 2018)

John Smith_ said:


> Gary - I used the standard 3/4" top bearing pattern bit in a hand-held router.


Thank you. Very helpful. The router I will most likely use is the 1-1/4 HP Makita RT0701C. Will this router be powerful enough?


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

sure it will - just take small 1/8" bites at a time to prevent the router from wandering off course.
(and if it does, there is always Bondo to fill in the gaps).


----------



## wingspar (Dec 14, 2018)

John Smith_ said:


> sure it will - just take small 1/8" bites at a time to prevent the router from wandering off course.
> (and if it does, there is always Bondo to fill in the gaps).


Thank you. Small bites is something I may not have thought about, tho I’ve never used a router bit in that router that large before. Everything I’ve done with that router has been trail signs about 1/8-inch deep and small bits.

Small bites at the dinner table... That’s another subject.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

You want to test before you run the actual thing. Most t tracks aren't the exact size. I usually run a 1/2 or 5/8 and sneak up on a snug fit..

A loose track will eventually become very loose


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

the first track I ever did was "a bit loose" and sat too deep in the channel. (yeah, I was over-confident and rushed it).
I mixed some thickened epoxy to put under the track and after it hardened, inserted the wood screws..


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

There is an alternative to T-track, using a dovetail bit and dovetail keys. Look up Microjig for ideas.


----------



## BTimmer (Feb 7, 2015)

If you already have a table saw, you can cut the mortise with a single blade. Just sneak up on the width with small shifts of the fence. If you don't have a table saw, the above tips are good.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Good advice. If doing it by hand, make a mark on the router and keep that mark against your straight edge. Sometimes the bases are not the same diameter all the way around, so if you shift the part of that rim, the channel won't be straight.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

wingspar said:


> I’m considering building a drill press table for my drill press as I just don’t like any tables I see online and I see a lot of nice home made drill press tables using t-track for the fence to slide on. Most channels for t-track are made with dado blades on a table saw, but I don’t really want to spend that kind of money for a dado blade set for a most likely one time use. I see people talk about cutting the channels with a router bit. I know very little about router bits. Dimensions would be 3/8" deep by 3/4" wide with straight walls. What kind of router bit would I use for this?


I've made t slots in jigs with a slot cutting bit. Be sure to first use a straight bit for the full depth. Then the slot cutter. But bolts slide easier in metal tracks.


----------



## LouisianaJoe (Apr 15, 2011)

I built a work bench in my workshop. The top is 2 pieces of 3/4" MDF. I routed the slots for the t-track and put a laminate top around them. I used a 3/4" dado bit and made multiple passes to get the depth. I did clamp a guide for the router to the MDF before I constructed the bench. I reload and I mounted my press to a double thick 3/4" plywood and I use clamps to clamp it to the top when I want to reload. I then put the press on a shelf when not needed freeing up that space for other uses. I bought the t-track and accessories at Rockler.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

Biagio said:


> There is an alternative to T-track, using a dovetail bit and dovetail keys. Look up Microjig for ideas.


I have begun to use dovetail slots with some of my jigs and like them. My to do list includes rebuilding my drill press table that has T-track with one that has dovetail slots. With a little elbow grease, you can get a Bessey clamp to sort of fit in T-track.


----------



## sonnywiehe (Mar 4, 2011)

John Smith_ said:


> the first track I ever did was "a bit loose" and sat too deep in the channel. (yeah, I was over-confident and rushed it).
> I mixed some thickened epoxy to put under the track and after it hardened, inserted the wood screws..


J.S. I can tell you are my kind of problem solver and get r done kind of person. We all make mistakes, but can be rendered temporary with experience. You've mentioned both bondo and thickened epoxy within the first few posts of this tread alone. Both of my favorite fix 'em materials. Love to see you sharing these tricks of trade.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi @LouisianaJoe , I like the idea of the t-slot in the table top.

I may copy that,as it looks easy to add to an existing table. (My work bench is due for a new top anyway)..


----------



## LouisianaJoe (Apr 15, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Hi @LouisianaJoe , I like the idea of the t-slot in the table top.
> 
> I may copy that,as it looks easy to add to an existing table. (My work bench is due for a new top anyway)..


I also have other tools mounted on plywood that fits between the tracks. It makes them portable and the t-track makes a solid temporary mount. Square up a board across the table top and clamp to use as a guide for a straight cut for the t-track.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

bfblack said:


> I have begun to use dovetail slots with some of my jigs and like them. My to do list includes rebuilding my drill press table that has T-track with one that has dovetail slots. With a little elbow grease, you can get a Bessey clamp to sort of fit in T-track.


Have done the same, made hardwood dovetail keys to run in the slots. I bought the Microjig dovetail bit, produces a slightly smoother slot that a plain dovetail bit. Microjig has a matched straight bit to hog out waste before using the dovetail bit, but the local agents don't even know what I am talking about.
Am looking for clamps to fit the dovetail slots. Microjig's are very expensive here. Bessey are possibly worse, but I am not impressed by their value for money - have not had a good experience with the Bessey clamps I own. Looking for something cheaper.


----------

